# OMG PLEASE HELP!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

My worst nightmare has happened!! I just moved back home (yesterday) and I dont know of any emergancy vets around (im looking on the internet) to find one near.... Mia is shaking horribly, has been since last night....she is not very interested in her water (although she did drink some before bed) not really interested in food (she did eat yesterday, but I hand fed her)..... she is very sluggish, not acting like her normal spunky self, but she was wagging her tail last night....she slept UNDER the bed and has been hiding...I dont know what is wrong with her! Please pray for us! I am looking for vets right now to take her in.....please please please lord, dont let anything happen to my baby... :smcry:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Mia rayer:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I used Acacia Animal hospital in Escondido when I lived down there. I took my parrot there and they are fantastic. I can only attest to how good they were with my bird but they take care of all animals. Dr. Gary Gallerstein. I will try to find out from one of my dog owner friends for you.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Elly @ Jan 25 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713030


> Praying for Mia rayer: Please let us know how she this morning.[/B]


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

:shocked: Could she just be stressed from the move I hope?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 25 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713036


> :shocked: Could she just be stressed from the move I hope?[/B]


That's what I was thinking.Maybe she is frightened by the change. Or is there anything she could have gotten into in her new surroundings? Poor Mia, hope you find a good vet & it's not serious. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just called and spoke to the closest emergancy vet (1 hr away) and she didnt seem very concerned....she said "she is probably just getting used to her surroundings"......but I know Mia and we have done this drive several times and she just isnt acting herself.....She doesnt seem like she is in pain, but she isnt acting herself and the shaking is bothering me.....can u use a human thermometer to check their temp?? I know you have to do a rectal temperature, but will that work??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713042


> I just called and spoke to the closest emergancy vet (1 hr away) and she didnt seem very concerned....she said "she is probably just getting used to her surroundings"......but I know Mia and we have done this drive several times and she just isnt acting herself.....She doesnt seem like she is in pain, but she isnt acting herself and the shaking is bothering me.....can u use a human thermometer to check their temp?? I know you have to do a rectal temperature, but will that work??[/B]


as long as it is a rectal thermometer, yes. Put a little ky or vaseline on it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Jan 25 2009, 09:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713039


> QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jan 25 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713036





> :shocked: Could she just be stressed from the move I hope?[/B]


That's what I was thinking.Maybe she is frightened by the change. Or is there anything she could have gotten into in her new surroundings? Poor Mia, hope you find a good vet & it's not serious. rayer: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I dont *think* she got into anything...she hasnt thrown up....and she ate yesterday (had a piece of ham this morning and two licks of water...)....


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 25 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713043


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713042





> I just called and spoke to the closest emergancy vet (1 hr away) and she didnt seem very concerned....she said "she is probably just getting used to her surroundings"......but I know Mia and we have done this drive several times and she just isnt acting herself.....She doesnt seem like she is in pain, but she isnt acting herself and the shaking is bothering me.....can u use a human thermometer to check their temp?? I know you have to do a rectal temperature, but will that work??[/B]


as long as it is a rectal thermometer, yes. Put a little ky or vaseline on it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

just sent my bf to buy a rectal thermometer.....what is the normal temp for dogs???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713045


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 25 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713043





> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713042





> I just called and spoke to the closest emergancy vet (1 hr away) and she didnt seem very concerned....she said "she is probably just getting used to her surroundings"......but I know Mia and we have done this drive several times and she just isnt acting herself.....She doesnt seem like she is in pain, but she isnt acting herself and the shaking is bothering me.....can u use a human thermometer to check their temp?? I know you have to do a rectal temperature, but will that work??[/B]


as long as it is a rectal thermometer, yes. Put a little ky or vaseline on it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

just sent my bf to buy a rectal thermometer.....what is the normal temp for dogs???
[/B][/QUOTE]

About 99-102.5


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 25 2009, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713048


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713045





> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 25 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713043





> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713042





> I just called and spoke to the closest emergancy vet (1 hr away) and she didnt seem very concerned....she said "she is probably just getting used to her surroundings"......but I know Mia and we have done this drive several times and she just isnt acting herself.....She doesnt seem like she is in pain, but she isnt acting herself and the shaking is bothering me.....can u use a human thermometer to check their temp?? I know you have to do a rectal temperature, but will that work??[/B]


as long as it is a rectal thermometer, yes. Put a little ky or vaseline on it.
[/B][/QUOTE]

just sent my bf to buy a rectal thermometer.....what is the normal temp for dogs???
[/B][/QUOTE]

About 99-102.5
[/B][/QUOTE]


thanks....the store isnt too far (like 5 min away...) if she does have a fever, could that be causing all her symptoms?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

would a human ear thermometer work too???


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

Has she been eating enough lately> Do you think she has low blood sugar? If you have some Nutri-Cal, give her a tsp of that. You can pick it up at any pet store.

http://www.amazon.com/Tomlyn-Nutri-Cal-4-2...2859&sr=8-8


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Jan 25 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713054


> Has she been eating enough lately> Do you think she has low blood sugar? If you have some Nutri-Cal, give her a tsp of that. You can pick it up at any pet store.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tomlyn-Nutri-Cal-4-2...2859&sr=8-8[/B]



She has....she is a little piggy (usually)... its just yesterday and today....Also, isnt it uncommom for dogs her size (approx. 6lbs) to get low blood sugar??


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713056


> QUOTE (priscilla73 @ Jan 25 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713054





> Has she been eating enough lately> Do you think she has low blood sugar? If you have some Nutri-Cal, give her a tsp of that. You can pick it up at any pet store.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tomlyn-Nutri-Cal-4-2...2859&sr=8-8[/B]



She has....she is a little piggy (usually)... its just yesterday and today....Also, isnt it uncommom for dogs her size (approx. 6lbs) to get low blood sugar??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought it was actually more common in toy breeds and can be brought on by stress as well.

Copied off the net:

What is Hypoglycemia?

Hypoglycemia is most often seen in puppies of toy and small breeds and is caused by low blood sugar often brought on by stress situations such as visits to the vets or over exercise. Some of the symptoms may include weakness, confusion, wobbly gait and seizure-like episodes. They can often be avoided by feeding a susceptible dog frequent small meals. During an episode sometimes a water and glucose solution such as Nutri-Cal will help, though in severe cases intravenous glucose may be necessary. This can become life threatening if not taken care of immediately.

I always give a tube of Nutri-cal, a vitamin with sugar supplement, in every puppy packet when I a place a pet puppy with a new owner.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

How is Mia doing? I'm praying for her & you.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 25 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713063


> How is Mia doing? I'm praying for her & you.[/B]


right now she is wrapped up in a blanket asleep on my leg....she isnt shaking right now (which is a good sign) I am waiting for my bf to get back from the store with the thermometer to take her temp....she isnt going to be happy when mommy shoves something in her bottom.....she hates her bottom being touched....

he just pulled up...im off to take her temp....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713067


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 25 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713063





> How is Mia doing? I'm praying for her & you.[/B]


right now she is wrapped up in a blanket asleep on my leg....she isnt shaking right now (which is a good sign) I am waiting for my bf to get back from the store with the thermometer to take her temp....she isnt going to be happy when mommy shoves something in her bottom.....she hates her bottom being touched....

he just pulled up...im off to take her temp....
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sending hugs and lots of prayers :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just took her temp and it was 101.0 so she doesnt have a fever.....she isnt shaking right now....gave her a few licks of plain yogurt......I am going to wait to see how she feels in a few hours...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like stress as my demi shakes when there is thunder which thank goodness rarely happens in california and when she throws up she starts shaking or when she gets scared. I would bet it is her new surroundings and she is nervous


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I would recommend rescue remedy for pets and rub a little on her ears as it is very calming - if you massage in circular motion on her ears that is a destress for them


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 11:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713075


> sounds like stress as my demi shakes when there is thunder which thank goodness rarely happens in california and when she throws up she starts shaking or when she gets scared. I would bet it is her new surroundings and she is nervous[/B]



do you think?? I know that she was acting out of sorts when we were packing and moving all our things....but nothing like this! And the thing that really gets me is that she has been over to my parents (and bf's parents) SEVERAL times since she was a puppy...never once after the long drive has she acted like this....she is always barking and happy and playful.......


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713076


> I would recommend rescue remedy for pets and rub a little on her ears as it is very calming - if you massage in circular motion on her ears that is a destress for them[/B]



thanks...I will head over to petsmart or petco in a few hours (thats the bad thing about this small town is everything like that is at least 30 min away)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Mia isn't acting like herself.

I would assume she's probably a little stressed. Even though she's been there before, it's just not the same as moving. I'm sure she knows something is up.

If she's not better in a couple hours I'd say take her to the vet. 

I hope she's okay!!! Let us know.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Mia was just visiting your parents' and bf's place before. This time she saw all her worldly possessions moved out. That is different. I would still watch her very closely and, if she was my baby, I'd take her to the vet. I'm a firm believer in better safe than sorry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just keep a watch for any other symptons that may crop up. You did have her at the beach where there have been a lot of other dogs....just thinking about Parvo. I hope it is just stress and she is better soon. We all hate it when our little one are sick!!!! :tender: :tender:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Krystal it sounds like a little stress going on, but I know how stressful it is for you just thinking something might be going on with her. Hugs to you both! Remember that dogs can sense things that we can't, ie pressure changes if the weather is changing. Maybe she remembers the stress that you and your b/f went through recently after the wedding. Just give her lots of mommy love and attention for a few hours and look for any signs of illness. If you don't have the Nutri-Cal you can even give her a little lick of Karo syrup (high sugar). Since she has eaten in the past few hours I do not think she has low blood sugar, but the Nutri-Cal or Karo won't hurt her. Please keep us posted. Sending lots of warm thoughts and prayers for happier days to follow.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My vet always told me that "mother knows best". You know Mia better than anyone and if you think her behavior is more than just stress, trust your instincts.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Krystal - poor little Mia :wub: ! I hope it's nothing serious, but I too would have her checked by a vet just to be sure.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia and I are snuggling on the couch and she is showering me with kisses  we are wrapped in my Grandma's blankie  she has eaten a few kibbles (she normally doesn't eat much in the morning) and has been drinking water now. 

Pat, do u think she senses something with my roomates boyfriend (who she LOVES) he is leaving for Iraq on wednesday... Or maybe she misses our roomate?

We did go to the beach last weekend, but wouldn't the symptoms of parvo show up sooner?? Also, she keeps food down, no runny poo... 

I am keeping an eye out for any other symptoms and if she throws up or he runny poo I am taking her to the vet!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 02:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713132


> Mia and I are snuggling on the couch and she is showering me with kisses  we are wrapped in my Grandma's blankie  she has eaten a few kibbles (she normally doesn't eat much in the morning) and has been drinking water now.
> 
> Pat, do u think she senses something with my roomates boyfriend (who she LOVES) he is leaving for Iraq on wednesday... Or maybe she misses our roomate?
> 
> ...


Krystal she may be picking up on your roomie's sadness/stress about her b/f being deployed. These little fluffs are so in tune to everything that we do....so sensitive to our moods. I am sure she will be fine once the newness of the move settles and things get calmer in her little world. Hugs to you and all around you. My nephew recently returned home after 3 tours in Iraq. Tell your friend to always keep his chin up. People at home love him. Also tell him, thanks for keeping us safe.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713044


> I dont *think* she got into anything...she hasnt thrown up....and she ate yesterday (had a piece of ham this morning and two licks of water...)....[/B]


I'm so sorry something seems not right with her. I wouldn't give her any more ham or other pork products. The fat and salt in them can trigger pancreatitis.

I sure hope she feels better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

they do not carry it - whole foods i believe carries it 

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713080


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713076





> I would recommend rescue remedy for pets and rub a little on her ears as it is very calming - if you massage in circular motion on her ears that is a destress for them[/B]



thanks...I will head over to petsmart or petco in a few hours (thats the bad thing about this small town is everything like that is at least 30 min away)
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 25 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713137


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713044





> I dont *think* she got into anything...she hasnt thrown up....and she ate yesterday (had a piece of ham this morning and two licks of water...)....[/B]


I'm so sorry something seems not right with her. Don't give her any more ham or pork any other pork products. The fat and salt in them can trigger pancreatitis.

I hope she feels better soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I did not know that, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713138


> they do not carry it - whole foods i believe carries it
> 
> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713080





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713076





> I would recommend rescue remedy for pets and rub a little on her ears as it is very calming - if you massage in circular motion on her ears that is a destress for them[/B]



thanks...I will head over to petsmart or petco in a few hours (thats the bad thing about this small town is everything like that is at least 30 min away)
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

We don't have a whole foods around here! I will see if the feed store has it tomorrow, they are closed today!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so true i almost lost my yorkie from pancreatitis. High sodium also affects their kidneys 



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 25 2009, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713137


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 11:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713044





> I dont *think* she got into anything...she hasnt thrown up....and she ate yesterday (had a piece of ham this morning and two licks of water...)....[/B]


I'm so sorry something seems not right with her. I wouldn't give her any more ham or other pork products. The fat and salt in them can trigger pancreatitis.

I sure hope she feels better soon.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713145


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 01:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713138





> they do not carry it - whole foods i believe carries it
> 
> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 25 2009, 01:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713080





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 25 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713076





> I would recommend rescue remedy for pets and rub a little on her ears as it is very calming - if you massage in circular motion on her ears that is a destress for them[/B]



thanks...I will head over to petsmart or petco in a few hours (thats the bad thing about this small town is everything like that is at least 30 min away)
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

We don't have a whole foods around here! I will see if the feed store has it tomorrow, they are closed today!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Krystal, if you can't find Rescue Remedy, see if anyone in your area carries Animal Essentials Tranquility Blend. I personally have had better luck with that then the Rescue Remedy. But Rescue Remedy is great too and I know it's helped a lot of fluffs during anxious times.

Also, with the whole accupressure and rubbing the ears, that is very true. But let Mia be your guide. Jett LOVES it when I do this to him but Zoe does not. It will make her more stressed. She really likes the sides of her muzzle (where tear stains usually are) rubbed. That is also a great accupressure place to relieve stress. Basically any form of massage that she enjoys and will close her eyes with would be great if it is stress. She may have a tummy ache too. Trust your mommy instincts gf. You know her best.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Granted my Naddie tends to be a bit more neurotic then most pooches but even the slightest 'different' noise can send her into a twit. The sound of a microwave 'beep' can be worrisome to some. 
Even if you had one at your other place.. the one here might have a different 'pitch'. The chirp of the smoke detector 'low-battery' warning scares Naddie.... oddly not the actual beep say when I burn toast... that doesn't bother her at all. So what I'm wondering if some particular noise is upsetting her. 
Maybe Mia heard a noise outside that you wouldn't pay any attention to but to her it is 'new' and worrisome to her.

I pray she is just going thru the transition and nothing health-wise. please keep us posted.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Jan 25 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713193


> Granted my Naddie tends to be a bit more neurotic then most pooches but even the slightest 'different' noise can send her into a twit. The sound of a microwave 'beep' can be worrisome to some.
> Even if you had one at your other place.. the one here might have a different 'pitch'. The chirp of the smoke detector 'low-battery' warning scares Naddie.... oddly not the actual beep say when I burn toast... that doesn't bother her at all. So what I'm wondering if some particular noise is upsetting her.
> Maybe Mia heard a noise outside that you wouldn't pay any attention to but to her it is 'new' and worrisome to her.
> 
> I pray she is just going thru the transition and nothing health-wise. please keep us posted.[/B]


I totally agree on the strange noises. Scooby hates the beeps of the smoke detector and he shakes uncontrolably at the slightest noise that sounds like it, even if it's on the TV. 
Our little Malts can be afraid of strange surroundings and noises until they become accustomed to them and accept them as part of their environment.
I do hope little Mia is ok and it's just a case of nerves because of the move :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

my dex freaks out at the smoke detector and it always seems to go out at 4 am when dh is out of town -ughhhh he will not settle down until i remove the battery --he just cries and shakes it is so heart breaking -- it all started after he was hospitalized for the pancreatitis. His cage was above the heart monitor cage so i think the beeping over and over reminds him of the hospital or something as he never did this before  poor guy


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dakota also freaks out at the smallest things - I stayed with my folks last week & Dakota got herself all stressed out just watching me pack a bag of clothes!

Hugs to you & little Mia. I hope its nothing serious, and as others have said, she may just take a little time to adjust a little bit.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree with the noise idea, too. Annie will tuck her tail and start shaking controllably if the beeps go off on the microwave, clothes dryer, regrigerator door, etc. I often wonder where she "housed" before we got her.

One morning we woke up and DH asked where Annie was. She wasn't in the bed and we couldn't find her. We found her hiding in a corner of the bedroom behind my sewing table, shaking uncontrollably and was just beside herself. I had to literally get in there and coax her out. We just couldn't figure it out. Then about a week later I decided to use my cell phone alarm for something and lo and behold when it vibrated and went off she had a total meltdown. Thinking back on the other occasion I had used my cell phone alarm instead of the alarm clock. 

I pray that nothing is physically wrong with Mia and that it is just some outside noise/issue that will either stop or she will grow accustom to. Over the time we've had Annie she has adjusted to quite a few noises and doesn't react anymore.

Linda


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am going to guess and say she has an upset tummy from ham...When Baby Posie gets a bad tummy, she behaves in much the same way. Have you listened to her stomach? Is it making rumbling noises? Does it feel hard, harder than normal??? I hope it is nothing but if you feel she is in trouble, please take her to the Vet...Much love and healing wishes...x0x0x0 N


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I'm on board with the tummy upset from the ham "non-doctor" diagnosis too. Tuffy shakes if her stomach is upset and will sometimes hide, she will also lick the air. When her stomach is upset and I rub her tummy I can kind of feel it being gassy beside hearing rumbling. Hope she is feeling better as the evening progresses.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Hope Mia is feeling better now.....


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Just checking to see how Mia is doing.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Poor Mia.  I hope she's feeling better now and this was just stress or a tummy ache. These little ones are so sensitive.

Sending prayers and hugs for you and Mia. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

just seeing this about little Mia...hope she is doing better...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Somehow I missed this thread. I hope Miss Mia is feeling much better this morning!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just checking in on little Mia! .. praying she's doing better today!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

hi everyone,

sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you with an update on Mia....well she is no longer shaking, which is a GREAT thing!! I cooked her up some chicken and rice to settle her tummy in case she has a tummy ache, and she gobbled it up, as well as her kibble!! I dont think she had a tummy ache because her poo was still nice and firm, and she was keeping foods down as well.... 

Last night I went to pick her up and she let out a big yelp, it scared the heck out of me because I hadnt even touched her yet! She then picked up her front right paw, and I was rubbing it and examining it and I noticed that it came out of her socket and poped right back in, so I am thinking that maybe she has early signs of LP and the shaking was due to pain. I am waiting for another 30 min for a vet to open that was reccomended to me about 45 min away...I am going to take her in to meet the new vet and he can look at her legs and I had a few questions about her teeth too...I am praying that her leg isnt LP and maybe something minor...but when i really think about it I think it may be! When we arrived at my parents house she ran out of the car and came into the house like she normally does and yelped/cried for like a few seconds and noone had touched her! I thought maybe her legs had cramped up a little from the long drive...when i was telling my mom what i thought it was she said that on Saturday night when she was shaking her was holding up her leg. I am trying to stay positive! I dont like to see my baby girl in pain and this just kills me! 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! Mia had been back to her normal hyper self, barking and irritating my younger brother  All except for her leg!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I hope that it is nothing serious with Mia's leg, but of course, you need to get it checked. Hope all goes well with the vet today.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so glad mia is okay. and i hope its nothing serious with her leg. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm glad Mia is acting herself today. And thanks for the update. I was wondering how she was doing. Don't panic about it being a LP problem. Jett has a grade 1 in one, and a grade 2 in the other. His first vet said they were a 3 & 4! :smpullhair: And proceeeded to show me how bad the left one was, to the point he let her know "stop tha! that hurts!". And then of course it popped out that evening! :angry: It hasn't popped out since and his new vet says there is no need to do surgery but she will watch them. Her description lines up perfectly with Dr. Jaimie's in the Pinned Post in Health & Behavior. I really think my old vet made it worse. :smmadder: Make sure this new vet treats a lot of toy dogs. I don't think checking the patella should hurt, but I would ask Dr. Jaimie on that one. If it's really bad it may hurt during an exam. Let us know what you find out.

Oh and my two can have a bit of a tummy ache without it affecting their stools. If they eat something that doesn't agree with them, they can "lick the air" or do excessive licking on the floor or a blanket and that tells me they have an upset tummy. Of course tummy gurgles and gas is a real big indication! :blush: Sometimes I can just tell they are a bit off. So Pepcid or Ginger/Mint is something I keep on hand at all times.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Luxating patellas are only found in the hind legs since that's where their knees are. In the front legs the joints are more like our wrists.

Maybe it's a weak ligament that allowed the joint to pop out of place? Lady's got one in her right front leg. Her leg turns out terribly and she strained it once years ago.

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Good catch Marj. I didn't even catch that it was the front leg. Jett had a terrible sprain on his front leg last winter from an unsuccesful jump/fall off the chair. Once it started to heal, he would walk and play like normal, but everyonce in a while turn it just right and he'd limp for a bit until it was completely healed.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks Marj! I was totally unaware of that! Are there any supplements I can give her for that? Does the ligament mend itself?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Crystal, is there anything you did to help jetts leg heal??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear Mia's leg is hurting her. 

I hope it's something minor and she's healed in no time.

Please keep us updated.

PS: What happened to your siggy and avatar? I can't see them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jan 26 2009, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=713568


> Crystal, is there anything you did to help jetts leg heal??[/B]


Just time and not allowing (to the best of my ability anyway) him to jump up or down from things. It was mainly jumping off of things that seemed to aggravate it. So that was much easier to control. I did apply an ice pack off and on the first 24 hours per my vets advice. We were having an ice storm at that time and they advised me to just keep an eye on him instead of chancing the icy roads. There was big debate about pain meds among friends and family. But I agreed with my vet that giving him something to ease the pain would only encourage his jumping and running which could in turn re-injure and slow down the healing process. If he were a quiet boy by nature I would have given him something in a heart beat. But sometimes a little pain is a good thing. It reminds us that we need to be careful and protective of the injured limb.

Have you seen the vet yet?


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hoping the vet is able to pinpoint the cause and take care of the problem. Please let us know,


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

the soonest they could get us in is at 4:15 (which is about 4 1/2 hours or so)..... 

Mandy~ I deleted my siggy and not too sure what happened to my avatar!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Poor Mia, I hope she heals fast rayer: She is like super woman, she can jump so high  and she almost taught sparkey too. Sorry I didn't reply earlier but I was praying for her :grouphug: Sparkey decided to get sick this weekend ( always on the weekends). I hope your new vet is a good one. let us know how you like them.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marj is correct.........patellas are only in the back legs. If her front leg is slipping from the join she needs to see the vet ASAP. Please keep us updated.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Gosh Krystal, I hope its nothing serious with her front limb and only takes rest to heal. Believe it or not, Stuart is having this exact same problem this weekend, it started yesterday afternoon. Although I didn't feel anything pop, he walked ok, but would cry when I picked him up with my hands under his chest, up near his "armpits". I have tramadol on hand and gave him a little and won't let him use the stairs. I'm trying to keep him quiet and resting. Although I gave him more tramadol this morning with breakfast and now this afternoon he wanted to play with Reina. But as soon as he had enough, he went and lay down. I totally agree with Crystal that sometimes you don't want to give meds so they just rest and heal naturally, I just couldn't stand seeing him so sad and not feeling well, so I caved and gave it to him. He slept fine through the night. 

This happened to him a year ago, too....and when I rushed him to the ER vet, he was fine! No more wincing or whining, no limping, etc. The vet said that their stress response releases coritsol, which is a natural anti-inflammatory. He rested for a day or so and then was fine. 

Sorry to hijack your thread! I am just hoping that Mia just needs some rest for a few days. Give her some kisses from us! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

we are back from the vet and all was well! she was acting normal again! very hyper and barking her little head off :biggrin: he said she was probably just stressed or something was bothering her but whatever it was it healed/went away on its own! He also said that since she isnt picking up her legs, or limping she is fine....he didnt see anything to be concerned about...said she is one healthy pup :biggrin: I had him look at her back legs for LP and said she has it but its VERY mild, not to worry about it...he also said that her little teeth look GREAT! She has a mouth full of white healthy teeth!! I was so happy to hear that since I thought she may need a dental, guess I dont know what to look for!

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers!! I am just one paranoid maltese mama......dont need to explain anything to you guys though, you know what I am talking about!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad to gear the great news, Krystal!!! Hope Mia's leg never bothers her again!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Krystal, I'm so glad to hear Mia is okay!!! 

Sounds like the vet was pretty good too! Yay!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so glad Mia is okay! :cheer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Great news!! :cheer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is the best news ever!!!! Thanks for giving us an update~~~~Yea Mia!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Finally some good news! :biggrin: I bet she's just picking up on your stress and being in a new environment.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

GLAD TO READ ALL IS WELL WITH BABY MIA. :wub: :wub: THESE ARE OUR BABY'S SO I UNDERSTAND FULL WELL HOW MOST OFUS ARE ,NO EXPLANATIONS TO ME BETTER BE SAFE THAN SORRY. :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad to her that Mia got an A+ at the vet and that she is better. 

Linda


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Krystal you are not a paranoid Mama! We all would have done the same thing. I'm so relieved to read that Mia is ok! :smheat: See what a grea Mom you are....Mia even has pearly whites! I'm glad everything worked out ok! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooooooo happy little Mia is A-Ok!!!! :aktion033:


----------

